# cutting the grass



## ezwicky (Jan 10, 2012)

howdy all,

new beekeeper question: how close do you all mow the grass near your hives? i have a smallish suburban backyard and there's grass growing within 3 feet of the place i want to put the hive. i worry about getting that close with a lawn-mower.

thanks in advance for your time and advice,

-eric


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I get pretty close with my push mower. I just make sure it spits the grass out away from the bees. I've never had a problem, some others may have.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

I have grass around the base of 5 of my hives, and I run the mower right past the front of them (trying not to bump them, and with the mower discharge pointed Away from the hives)... I just wait until dusk to do that strip of grass.

I also run the weedeater right around the base of the hive stands (also at dusk). I used to wear a veil, but got lazy after awhile and have gone without... hasn't been an issue.

I DO have a couple of hives that are more aggressive, but that apiary is in a different location where they are surrounded by gravel instead of grass.


----------



## Albatross (Mar 8, 2012)

I mow right up next to the hive, usually with no problem. Last year my lawnmower broke down, and I bought a new one. First time I mowed with it I got stung and chased away about 15 - 20 feet. I guess they didn't like the sound or vibrations of the new lawnmower. After a while they got used to it and ignored it. Just be careful you don't bump into the hive!


----------



## ezwicky (Jan 10, 2012)

hey thanks everybody. i have a rear-bagger so the discharge won't be an issue.

i appreciate all the quick replies!

-eric


----------



## Rodmo1 (Mar 12, 2011)

here is how i do it... http://youtu.be/v3qL3BQXSqI
You are not too far away, maybe I can build you one. Probably have to sign a few waivers first!

Cheers -Rod


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool Rodmo1 - I want one!!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I run a 35+ year old garden tractor right across the front of them without too many problems. If I have a hot hive (one that bothers me when I just walk around it), that hive will respond aggressively. Typically, I never have a problem. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

I mow right around my hives and unless I bump one there is normally on problem, but I don't linger to close to them either.
It you have a grass catcher bag thats great as thats ONE discharge you don't have to worry about bur don't forget the engine exhaust, you want to keep it away from the hive as well if at all possible.


----------



## xbeeman412 (Jan 22, 2011)

Just a word of caution. I have been keeping bees since the mid 50s so have a bit of experince. Last year I was mowing without My shirt and in shorts and took a pass by one pallet of bees and when i turned around about 30 feet away there was a BIG CLOUD of bees leaving the front of the hive. I am a 68 year old man in not very good shape but when the adrenlin kicked in I set a speed record leaving the area, still sustained 15 stings. Moral of this DONT EVER THINK THEY WONT ATTACK!! It can be deadly. I should have suited up or at least had long pants and shirt on but it will not happen again.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

It's not too tough I use a push mower like this around the bees. http://www.lowes.com/pd_212761-270-...RL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=push+mower&page=2&facetInfo=

If I do it every two weeks or so it cuts the grass well. If the grass gets real tall it doesn't work the greatest. No Gas is kind of nice. Quiet.... I do the rest of the yard with a gas powered one.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Your mileage will vary. I have had hot hives that hated the mower going, and the ones I have now, I can leave the riding mower running in front of the hives for a few minutes and they don't care,let alone mow in front of them. Just exercise caution til you know for sure.


----------



## ezwicky (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks all. rodmo1, that is a really cool contraption, good work!

i am going to clear out the grass and weeds to about 3 feet away from the hive. i'll lay down a bunch of old treated boards from a swingset i dismantled to keep the grass from growing back.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

If I feel the bees are not in the mood for me to mow I just hit them with a few puffs of smoke and it is no longer an issue.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>how close do you all mow the grass near your hives?

I don't...


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

My hives are set in a rhomboid grid pattern with about eight feet clear space between each. I do one pass each way through each gap with my riding lawn mower and get as close as I can without knocking them over. Then I come back through with a string trimmer. In short, I pretty much ignore the bees and for the most part, they ignore me. I've been doing this for years, and cannot remember more than once when I have been stung. I'd say don't linger about with an engine running though.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine ignored me all last years so long as I didn't open the hive. I recommend NOT blowing grass clippings or exhaust into the hive though, I'm quite certain they won't like it.

I put a coat of primer on the neighbor's fence today - a yard or so from my hive, and I don't think he's too excited about painting it due to the presence of the bees. Easy enough for me to take care of it. The bees ignored that, too, to the point they still buzzed around the deadnettle growing below the fence.

Might be a different story with less gentle bees, though.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

My wife mows Around the hives...
Actually I do as well, old Cub Cadet so noise and commotion prevail, I just go fast


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

dmpower said:


> ... just make sure it spits the grass out away from the bees...


This can't be stressed enough. On a warm day early last Winter I used a Bush Hog to cut down the okra patch beside two of my hives.

I hit a mound of dirt, potting soil, and compost I had dumped at the edge of the okra patch right after first frost. Big black cloud of dirt, dust, horse manure, and shredded okra stalks went flying out the back of the Bush Hog and right into the front of the hives. I run SBB by the way. I only got maybe 10 stings but it was fast times on the old Ponderosa before I got out of range. Sorry, no video.


----------



## Kettle Ridge (Jan 27, 2012)

The lawnmower I use around my bees was used in this commercial for one of my web businesses. It works great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Tv_g5w9ak

Joe


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

I have 10 hives at home I call my pet hives. I was weed whacking around them Sunday and 9 were no problem. One of the ten swarmed out and attacked anything that was moving within 100' of the hive. They bearded on the front and stayed agitated for about three hours. I have not been able to do an inspection in the hive since (due to travel) but there might be something going on in there that I am not aware of. The rubber boot on the sparkplug had about 30 stingers sticking out of it. Fortunatley my first pass by them they started head butting me and I put on my jacket/veil. While still getting stung a few times it could have been much more uncomfortable. I run SBB's on these hives and I like to keep the air moving under them. These bees also were hard to lose by walking through bushes and were still defensive 200' from the hive.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I have to suit up to do anything within 100' of my hives, because of one of them. Yesterday, I installed a new hive stand for this spring's expansion, about 20' away. I had no doubt that a suit would be necessary. Using a grubbing hoe and levelling cinder blocks in a suit was no fun, and it was only mid 80's. Sure enough, they were after me the whole time. I think mowing would be the same result. I am hoping to remedy this situation soon.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a new hive that I mowed next to for the first time today. I was mowing around a tree appox. 10feet from the hive. When I looked at the hive and saw a cloud of bees comming out the front of the hive, I released the mower and walked away. When I turned around and looked, my mower was covered in bees. You never know


----------



## cjisler (Feb 5, 2012)

@ Rodmo1, Looks like an awesome science fair project to solve the problem of cutting grass around hives. Thanks for the idea, Rod. Will direct the students to your video.


----------



## richieii (May 6, 2011)

I live in Fla and have mowed around my three hives within feet and never had a problem for a year, however last week I accidently spewed some debris on one of them, which is currently making a new queen and they went crazy. Fortunately I had my suit on because I knew they were cranky. They were pretty scary actually, swarming around the mower, which I abandoned immediately, and chasing me all the way across my rather large yard. They would not leave the mower alone till I moved it away from them. So I guess really you just have to look at their condition. Anyway I will be remembering that little gem of an incident for awhile!


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

First I try to face my hives so that the flight path is away from the mowing area, i.e. towards a fence, bush, etc. Second, keep moving and they usually ignore you. I suit up and use a weed eater around the hives and they don't even pay a lot of attention to that. My dogs walk between the fence and the entrance and do ok. Guess they are used to the traffic.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I got attacked again today, this time I was mowing at least forty feet from the hive when they attacked. My new queen cant get here quick enough.


----------



## CreamPuffFarm (Apr 28, 2011)

I lay down carpet in front of mine so you don't have to get too close.


----------



## ezwicky (Jan 10, 2012)

hilreal said:


> First I try to face my hives so that the flight path is away from the mowing area, i.e. towards a fence, bush, etc.


i can do that, as my nuc won't be here til next week. but if i point the entrance toward the hedge, that will also be facing away from the morning sun. the hive will be in the sun most of the day either way.

would that be a good solution? entrance facing rear-wards towards the back hedge, but away from the morning sun?


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Ezwicky odds are your bees will be friendly and you can mow the grass right up to the hive. The bees that were in my same hive from preveous years let me mow the grass right up to the hive. Now I just smoke them and wear a towel on my head when I cut grass in front of them. I have dark hair and that is what they go after when they attack me.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Hubby was out mowing the grounds the other day. My third year of beekeeping, he steers pretty clear of the bees in general but is quite comfy having them around. So much so that he was pretty much mowing in a mind fog and not paying attention to which way the grass was blowing - and this at my queenless hive. Swipe 1, he kinda noticed they were agitated. Still didn't totice the direction he was spraying. Swipe 2 - la, la, la - floating cartoon bubble above his head...uh, no! That weren't no cartoon bubble! That was a swarm of bees! My biggest hive out there. All getting up close and friendly. He awoke from his daze, threw it in high gear and scrambled out of there. He escaped with only one sting (his first ever) to his back but it took a while for the heart palpitations to stop. Don't think he will forget bee etiquette again for a while - at least maybe not for another 3 years!


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

I put the beehives under a small grove of trees in a pasture, so the area rarely needs mowing. Pay ordinary attention to what the bees are doing as you go about your business. Observe what they _are_ doing. Casting a shadow across the front of any hive is never a good idea.


----------



## ezwicky (Jan 10, 2012)

sfisher said:


> I have dark hair and that is what they go after when they attack me.


well. i'm bald so maybe that's a plus


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm always amazed by range of temperament reported by different people.


----------



## ezwicky (Jan 10, 2012)

well, i did it. installed my nuc monday morning, cut the grass today. i was nerve-wracking keeping my eye on the hive and cutting the grass at the same time. as far as i can tell, they were not alarmed... they were just flying in and out like normal.

i'll remain vigilant though, seeing as several other people have experienced surprise attacks.


----------

